
Introducing Cloud Inference API - stablemap
https://cloud.google.com/blog/products/ai-machine-learning/introducing-cloud-inference-api-uncover-insights-from-large-scale-typed-time-series-data
======
dekhn
The author of the blog, Emanuel taropa, is one of the most brilliant software
engineers I've met.

~~~
puzzle
Didn't he write the predecessor to Effingo
([http://www.cs.huji.ac.il/~dhay/IND2011.html](http://www.cs.huji.ac.il/~dhay/IND2011.html)),
more than a decade ago? I still remember his name and email because the
service was great, but also difficult to tame. And you'd end up asking for his
help.

~~~
dekhn
I can't really share that level of detail, but what I'd say is, if you noticed
your searches were fast, and the results were fresh and accurate, then Emma
probably had a hand in it.

------
rasmi
Here's a neat use case analyzing GDELT data:
[https://blog.gdeltproject.org/peering-into-the-visual-
landsc...](https://blog.gdeltproject.org/peering-into-the-visual-landscape-of-
half-a-billion-news-images-with-googles-cloud-inference-api/)

